# best bike poll everyone participate



## 37fleetwood (Dec 4, 2008)

I was posting in another thread and the conversation turned playfully to which bikes were best. this gave me an idea. since I can post polls and stickies I want to start several posts with polls about which bike everyone thinks is best. I think the first competition is going to be post war ballooners. the rules for getting a bike in this one are:
1. balloon tires 2.125"
2. made from 1946 through today
3. due to logistics I will choose the entries

after we have several viable candidates, I'll make the poll thread and make it a sticky.
ok guys post a bike and photo if you have one here and we'll get this under way.
I would like to nominate as the first candidate, from the 1950's Huffy Customliner with Dial-Your-Ride!
Scott


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Dec 5, 2008)

I can't compete with that. :o


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 5, 2008)

this isn't my bike, the idea is, what bike is best you pick one whatever it is and we'll get a good photo of it. and post it in the poll.
Scott


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 5, 2008)

*Western Flyer X-53*


----------



## MartyW (Dec 5, 2008)

1946 thru today?

That statement alone took most of the great balloners right out of the running.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 5, 2008)

we'll do the pre-war stuff in a separate poll. I didn't think it would be very fair to put an X-53 against a Bluebird. we'll possibly do a middleweight poll and a muscle bike poll. come on humour me it will be fun
Scott


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll race an X-53 against a bluebird anytime, anyplace, bring yer goggles cause yer gonna be eatin dust:eek:


----------



## MartyW (Dec 6, 2008)

37fleetwood said:


> we'll do the pre-war stuff in a separate poll. I didn't think it would be very fair to put an X-53 against a Bluebird. we'll possibly do a middleweight poll and a muscle bike poll. come on humour me it will be fun
> Scott




Okay got it!
Here is one of my favorites, its a May 11th 1950 Schwinn Hornet


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 6, 2008)

MartyW said:


> Okay got it!
> Here is one of my favorites, its a May 11th 1950 Schwinn Hornet



need welding goggles for this one! very flashy! good the competition is shaping up.where are the Monark guys, we need a Super Deluxe in here, Junior?
Scott


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Dec 6, 2008)

I'd like to propose, then, if this meets the requirements, that the 1956 deluxe Jc Higgins jetflo men's model be posted in this thread.


----------



## JRE (Dec 6, 2008)

Also a 1952/53 JC higgins Header tank bike.


----------



## Bob_in_WV (Dec 6, 2008)

A Shelby Donald Duck fits the guidelines too.


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Dec 6, 2008)

*The 1948 To 1954 Monark Super Deluxe*

Here are four of the twelve Monarks I have.... By far my favorite is my 1949 Super Deluxe followed by my all Chrome 1953 Firestone Imperial Cruiser (built by Monark) I am now at the point in my collection that I am only looking for near flawless retored or very lightly used originals...

1948





1949




1951-2




1953


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 6, 2008)

...i like the 1950/51/52 Columbia three or five star deluxe....


----------



## Monark52 (Dec 6, 2008)

*My Votes*

Here`s a few i`d like to nominate.


----------



## Monark52 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Oops!*

Sorry about the last one...it is a little too old to be in this round.
I got carried away but you get the point.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok I'll participate. There are so many bikes choose from, I decided to keep my submissions from my collection only. I thought I would start with the first year available for the poll. Sorry for the bad picture, but I'm not dragging the bike down the stairs and waiting for the correct lighting and such. The bike still needs some pin striping and some minor detailing but here goes.

1946 Schwinn plain Jane B6 with early EA large horn button.


----------



## JR'S MONARK (Dec 6, 2008)

I love this 51-52 Monark Super Deluxe.. I too nominate this one.. The Black and tan one was called "The Show Room"  It was more often the one up in the window on display..  This is one I have yet to get but absolutely a gem and one of the rarer colors to find in original paint.


----------



## eazywind (Dec 7, 2008)

*Pair of 49's*

Here are my pair of 1949's. 1949 Schwinn Autocycle B 6 in factory order only brown and tan 2 tone paint and a 1949 Columbia 5 star superb. Both bikes original paint. The columbia is my best original paint bike.


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 7, 2008)

...okay , an other one , FIRESTONE SUPER CRUISER 1952 ,
very nice color combination , one exact like this almost the same condition is drivn here in Holland....


----------



## Fltwd57 (Dec 7, 2008)

*My Faves*

Here's my '54 J.C. Higgins 100 for all you JCH fans... One of my favorite postwar era bikes! The '56 - '57 Jet Flow, Western Flyer X-53 and '54 -55 Evans-Colson Firebird & Olympic are also personal favorites of the era.


----------



## Langsmer (Dec 11, 2008)

Shutter bug kelly's color flow is worth throwing in the ring for sure.


----------



## akikuro (Dec 11, 2008)

*Schwinn Jaguar Balooner 1953-1954*

It may be not bring as much glamour and flair to the party, but I like the early and rare Schwinn Jaguar Balooner (1953-1954). I like the fun in the
chase.


----------



## floridasfavson (Dec 11, 2008)

Flat Tire said:


>




My vote for best bike.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 11, 2008)

hoppy is my choice   mark


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 16, 2008)

*Best post war ballooner*

My vote is for the Schwinn B6. 
I know there so common, but they were the best built bikes of the era, plain and simple. Quality construction and sexy lines, what more can you ask for?


----------



## Honter12 (Dec 16, 2008)

**

Eazywind's Schwinn Autocycle B 6 has my vote everyday of the week, best looking bike i've ever seen


----------



## Parker (Dec 16, 2008)

*Nobody thought of Mr. Bowden*

and his spacelander













should at least be number 9


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 17, 2008)

the Bowden is a middleweight, we'll do a middleweight poll soon.
I'm gonna stop taking nominations this friday and start the poll. you can nominate more than one bike if you like, also we are going to vote for a model and year not particularly one specific bike. we can do that too if you guys like, limited to members bikes that is.
Scott


----------



## sensor (Dec 17, 2008)

well im normally a prewar guy but i have to say if its post war #1 would be a 49 dayton dial-a-ride


----------



## Hooch (Dec 17, 2008)

Mine is the Duncan Yo-Yo Giveaway Schwinn Phantom NOS still in the box!







http://www3.schwinnbike.com/usa/eng/forums/showthread.php?t=44165&highlight=duncan


----------



## Randy J. (Dec 20, 2008)

*'62 J.C. Higgins Flightliner*

An unrestored gem from my kid days.... and still a looker.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 20, 2008)

again another middleweight, save it for the middleweight poll it'll be a good one, also the link didn't work.
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 20, 2008)

ok, a couple last minute entries, not that these are my favorites but I thought they deserved a spot.
first, a late forties Shelby Air Flow with the "Durante" springer!



next a very serious contender in any group, another from the late forties, a Monark Super Twinn!



and although I don't have a decent photo of one, the top of the line Murray from the early fifties.



next up Cleveland Welding's top offer, a Luxury Liner



Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 20, 2008)

my last offering is another Cleveland Welding bike. this time a Western Flyer "Super"



and someone mentioned the Dayton Dial your Ride from 1949.



Scott


----------



## jdw (Dec 20, 2008)

*will voting for the Super...*

give me some karma for restoring mine?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 20, 2008)

thanks guys, the poll is now open. it's stickied to the top. start the voting. also started the polls for middleweights and prewar ballooners! more to come if these go well.
Scott


----------

